

WP Engine Open Sources Mercury Vagrant for Running WordPress on HHVM and PHP-FPM - kolev
http://wptavern.com/wp-engine-open-sources-mercury-vagrant-for-running-wordpress-on-hhvm-and-php-fpm

======
kolev
GitHub repo:
[https://github.com/wpengine/hgv](https://github.com/wpengine/hgv)

